# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  LINUX SE ZENITH PC GIA TA SXOLEIA TOY PEIRAIA

## nikpanGR

Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε μία έκδοση linux γιά ένα pc zenith το οπόιο θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω για download machine και γιά να γράφω κείμενα.Δοκίμασα το astrumi 1.1.0 το ελληνικό αλλά τρέχει μονο από το live cd και δεν εγκαθίσταται στον δίσκο με τίποτα.Ρωτάω γιατι έχω άλλα 14 pc εγκατεστημένα στο 28ο Δημοτικό σχολείο Πειραιά στο οποίο έχω μιλήσει με τον διευθυντη και έχει δεχθει να βάλουμε κεραία για το awmn kai να γίνονται μαθήματα linux από εμένα στα παιδιά του δημοτικού γιά να απεμπλάκούν απο τα windows...το austrumi είναι μιά διανομή καλή γι'αυτό πού θέλω αλλά δεν τρέχει από τον δίσκο και όπως καταλαβένετε είναι αδύνατο να κάνω configuration se 14 pc κάθε φορά πού έχω μάθημα.Έχετε καμμία λύση να μου προτείνετε?Θα δοκιμάσω το skolelinux(debian) kai θα ήθελα στην συνάντηση της Τετάρτης να το συζητήσουμε για να το κάνουμε οργανωμένα σαν Πειραιάς,για να μην κοιτάμε μόνο την πάρτη μας αλλά και τις μελοντικές γενιές.. για να μην είναι εξαρτημένες απο τον κύριο Gates...
Τέλος Οκτωβρίου αρχίζω τα μαθήματα.
Περιμένω με αγωνία τις απαντήσεις σας και σας λέω πώς υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίνει και σε άλλα σχολεία αυτό.Υπάρχουν στον οδδυ 2500 pc zenith kai olliveti τα οποία έχουν αποσυρθεί από τις εφορίες καιο τα οποία διαθέτει δωρεάν στα σχολεία μετά από σχετική επιστολή.
Πιστεύοντας ότι είναι μιά καλή ευκαιρία περιμένω νέα σας........--------------

----------


## vmanolis

Μπράβο, εύγε.  ::   ::   ::  
Μακάρι να συμπράξουν και κάποιοι από το ΑΜΔΑ σε αυτό το επιχείρημα, έστω εξ' αποστάσεως.  ::  
Από Linux gurus έχουμε αρκετούς.  ::  
Από εθελοντές ψιλοπάσχουμε (βλέπε Linux Workshop που κυνηγάω εδώ και μήνες μπας και γίνει).  ::

----------


## acoul

καλό θα ήταν να έρθεις σε επαφή με το hellug που έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία σε τέτοια θέματα ... Ρίξε μια ματιά στο Skolelinux

----------


## vmanolis

Ή κατευθείαν εδώ : http://www.skolelinux.gr/

----------


## jstiva

Εγώ με την σειρά μου να συγχαρώ για την πρωτοβουλία και την διάθεση, τόσο για την διδασκαλία στα μικρά παιδιά όσο και για την ανάπτυξη του δικού μας δικτύου...

Οταν όμως ακούω τα περι Linux στα πιτσιρίκια σκέφτομαι τί μας φταίνε τα καημένα να τα ταλαιπωρήσουμε έτσι... Και οι αντιρρήσεις δεν στρέφονται τόσο στην αξία του ίδιου του Linux όσο στον τρόπο και στους στόχους της διδακτικής προσέγγισης...Και επιτρέψετε να έχω μια ΚΑΘΕΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ άποψη - και σαν χομπίστας όσο και σαν παλιός (5 χρόνια περίπου) καθηγητής πληροφορικής σε γυμνάσιο...

Να ξεκινήσω με το πολύ χοντρό κατά την γνώμη μου... Ξεκινάς να διδάξεις Linux και δεν έχεις σκεφτεί τι διανομή θα βάλεις? Η κάθε διανομή έχει τα δικά της χαρακτηριστικά, εφόσον λοιπόν έχεις στο μυαλό σου να διδάξεις Linux εννοείται ότι έχεις στο μυαλό σου τι θέλεις να διδάξεις και που υπάρχει αυτό. Ξεκινάς να διδάξεις χωρίς να ξέρεις αν υπάρχει έκδοση που σε εξυπηρετεί? Λίγο ανάποδο δρόμο παίρνεις μου φαίνεται...

Λες επίσης να διδάξεις Linux για να απεμπλακούν από τα windows.... Μα εγω ο φουκαράς γονιός που δεν ξέρω από υπολογιστές και πάω να αγοράσω έναν για να μάθει κάτι το παιδί, θα αγοράσω ένα Η/Υ που καλώς ή κακώς (κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πολύ ΚΑΛΩΣ) θα έχει windows... Το Linux που θα του μάθεις εσύ τι θα το κάνει το παιδί? Ο σκοπός σου είναι να το βοηθήσεις να προσεγγίσει εύκολα τον υπολογιστή και να μάθει όσο καλύτερα γίνεται να τον χειρίζεται. Εσύ θα του μαθαίνεις Linux στο σχολείο, αλλά στο σπίτι που θα κάτσει στον υπολογιστή του έχει windows - δεν του δημιουργείς μια σύγχιση έτσι? Η μήπως περιμένεις ότι το πιτσιρίκι του δημοτικού θα κάτσει να στήσει Linux γιατί θα σκάσω στα γέλια... Ακόμα κι αν βρεθούν 1,2 ή 3 παιδάκια που θα το κάνουν θα υπάρξουν άλλα 50-60 που δεν.... Και ξαναγυρίζοντας στην θέση του αδαούς γονιού αμα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στον υπολογιστή του από ποιον θα έχει υποστήριξη (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι βάζει linux)? Από τον πωλητή άραγε? Από σένα?

Υστερα για να μάθει ένα παιδί κάτι πρέπει να του το κάνεις ελκυστικό - να το δελεάσεις... Θέλει να παίξει και το παιχνίδι που θα του αρέσει και συνάμα θα του κινήσει την περιέργεια να εξερευνήσει περισσότερο τον Η/Υ και τις λειτουργίες του.... Θα πάει να αγοράσει ένα παιχνίδι λοιπόν ο αδαής μπαμπάς, που θα βρει παιχνίδι για LINUX? 

Τέλος, το παιδί πρέπει να εξοικειωθεί για πρακτικούς λόγους με τον υπολογιστή, να μπορεί να κάνει μια εργασία στο σχολείο σε μεγαλύτερη ίσω τάξη... Οταν όλοι και όλα δουλεύουν windows, στο μάθημα πληροφορικής η ep;ishmh διδακτική ύλη αυτά αφορά, στην αγορά εργασίας γύρω μας αυτά δουλεύουν στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία, εσύ θα κάνεις στα πιτσιρίκια LINUX? Για να απεμπλακούν από τα windows?
Δηλαδή με το σκεπτικό και την λογική αυτή επειδή ως ξένη γλώσσα διδάσκονται τα πιτσιρίκια Αγγλικά στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία,εσύ στο δικό σου παιδί θα μάθαινες Κινέζικα?

Ξαναλέω και τονίζω ότι δεν έχω τίποτα κατά του LINUX, και εγω παίζω με αυτό... Και είναι το ΑΡΙΣΤΟ λειτουργικό για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς...Που όμως? Σε ένα ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΙ μάλιστα....Οχι όμως σε Δημοτικό σχολείο....

Θεωρώ πολύ λανθασμένη την οδό που διάλεξες να ακολουθήσεις.... Ξαναεξέτασε τα πράγματα με άλλο πρίσμα..Οχι τι αρέσει σε σένα ή τί θα ευχόσουν εσύ να μαθαίναν τα παιδιά αλλά τί είναι αντικειμενικά καλύτερο για αυτά... Δες πως θα τους κεντρίσεις το ενδιαφέρον να δουν τον υπολογιστή όχι μόνο σαν παιχνίδι αλλα σαν ένα εργαλείο που μας διασκεδάζει κιόλας... Κάνε τους να το αγαπήσουν και να ενδιαφερθούν και όταν το πετύχεις αυτό και δείξουν το ενδιαφέρον που πρέπει τους ρίχνεις την ιδέα ότι παιδιά υπάρχει και το Linux.

Τέλος έχε κατα νου και το εξής: αν εγώ - ο Γιάννης - είχα το παιδί μου στο σχολείο αυτό θα αντιδρούσα πάρα πολυ έντονα στην διδασκαλία αυτή. Θα έρχόμουν και θα έλεγα ότι δεν θέλω να συμμετέχει το παιδί μου σε κάτι εκτός αναλυτικού προγράμματος και εκτός σχολικής ύλης. Διότι ναι μεν η πληροφορική είναι ενταγμένη στο σχολικό πρόγραμμα όχι όμως το Linux. Αν δε πάει κάποιος γονιός πάει στην επιθεώρηση εκπαίδευσης και παραπονεθεί λέγοντας ότι τα παιδιά μπερδεύονται διδασκόμενα άλλα πράγματα από όσα προβλέπει η διδακτική ύλη του σχολείου (για όλες τις βαθμίδες) θα γίνει χοντρό πανηγύρι... Στα λέω αυτά γιατί εγώ θα το έκανα... Ευτυχώς το παιδί μου δεν πάει στο 28ο...  ::  

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## nikpanGR

όλα καλά αυτά πού λές.
1)Ξέρεις όμως ότι τα windows τα πληρώνει ο γονιός?
Ενώ το Linux είναι δωρεάν?
2)Το linux έχει προχωρήσει πάρα πολύ και δέν έχει μεγάλες διαφορές απο τα windows,και συμβατότητα με τοOffice.
3)Γιατί το παιδί μου-σου να μην έχει παραπάνω γνώσεις σε ένα ελεύθερο λογισμικό και να στηρίζεται στο κάθε κύριο gates?
4)To ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ υπάρχει στο internet και διανέμεται και απο περιοδικά πληροφορικής,απλά χρειάζεται ο γονιός να το ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω μέχρι να το βρεί.Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο γιά κάτι δωρεάν.
5)Θα ήταν καλύτερο να πάνε αυτοί οι υπολογιστές από τον ΟΔΔΥ σε κάποια χωματερή ενώ μπορούν να επαναχρησιμοποιηθούν(Γράφε ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ),είσαι καθηγητής και σκεύτεσαι το περιβάλλον,πιστεύω...
6)Κάτι τέτοιο είναι εν διαμέτρου αντίθετο με την περίπτωση λογισμικού για τα Windows, μια και ένα τυπικό ποσό αγοράς ενός αντιγράφου ανέρχεται περί τα 10 δολάρια. 
To Linux όντας δωρεάν λογισμικό, είναι επίσης ελεύθερο προς αλλαγές και τροποποιήσεις, όπως και όποτε αυτό χρειαστεί, αφού συνοδεύεται και με τον πηγαίο του κώδικα 
(source code). 
Η ποιότητα της υποστήριξης του Linux στο Internet είναι μεγάλη, είτε μέσω newsgroups είτε μέσω σχετικών forums. 
Μερικοί μάλιστα ισχυρίζονται ότι η υποστήριξη αυτή είναι τουλάχιστον όσο καλή όσο στις περιπτώσεις εμπορικών πακέτων. 
Η πιθανότητα παύσης της υποστήριξης του open source λογισμικού είναι πολύ μικρή, μια και ο πηγαίος κώδικας είναι και θα είναι πάντα προσβάσιμος και διαθέσιμος σε καθένα. 
Δεν υπάρχει φόβος για εξάλειψη ή εγκατάλειψη του λειτουργικού συστήματος Linux. Αυτό μια και η αρχιτεκτονική UNIX στην οποία αυτό βασίζεται έχει 
δοκιμαστεί διεξοδικά και έχει τελειοποιηθεί εδώ και 35 χρόνια, αποδεικνύοντας πόσο αποδοτική και ασφαλής αυτή είναι. 
Αν και αναβαθμίσεις γίνονται συνεχώς, οι νέες εκδόσεις παραμένουν συμβατές με την θεμελιώδη UNIX αρχιτεκτονική. 
Δεν υπάρχουν «υποχρεωτικές» αναβαθμίσεις για του χρήστες του Linux. Αυτό ισχύει αφού οι προηγούμενες εκδόσεις συνεχίζουν να υποστηρίζονται. 
Σε περίπτωση που ένας χρήστης αποφασίσει την αναβάθμιση του λειτουργικού του (Linux) σε μια νεότερη έκδοση, κανένα κόστος δεν θα τον επιβαρύνει αν η διανομή αυτή 
είναι μια εκ των δωρεάν. 
Το Linux δεν υπαγορεύει τη χρήση αδειών για τη λειτουργία του. Έτσι μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις δεν θα έχουν ως άγχος και υποχρέωση την τήρηση και την αναβάθμιση αδειών για 
τη χρήση του, κάτι που δεν γίνεται επί παραδείγματι με τα Windows. 
Το Linux παρέχει ασφάλεια τέτοια που κανένα άλλο λειτουργικό δεν παρέχει. Είναι γνωστό το πόσο σπάνια συναντιόνται ιοί, Trojans, spyware και άλλα (malware) επικίνδυνα
φαινόμενα στο Linux. Αποτέλεσμα για την παραπάνω παραδοχή είναι ο όλος αρχικός σχεδιασμός του Linux, ο οποίος είχε ως καίριο μέλημα την παροχή ασφάλεια. 
(επίπεδα ασφαλείας, προνόμια κλπ). 
Το Linux πολύ σπάνια βιώνει προβλήματα συστήματος και ακόμη πιο σπάνιο δημιουργεί την ανάγκη επανεκκίνησης (reboot). Η παραπάνω παραδοχή είναι ουσιώδης
σε μεγάλες εταιρίες, όπου μερικά έστω λεπτά απώλειας συστήματος θα οδηγούσαν σε μεγάλες χρηματικές επιπτώσεις. 
Μια μεγάλη και πλούσια γκάμα προγραμμάτων με επαγγελματικές προδιαγραφές και χαρακτηριστικά είναι διαθέσιμα για το Linux, τα περισσότερα εκ των οποίων είναι μάλιστα 
δωρεάν διαθέσιμα. Συνάμα, πολλά από αυτά παρέχουν περισσότερες λειτουργίες από των αντίστοιχων εμπορικών. 
Υπάρχει μια πλειάδα διαθέσιμων διανομών (distributions) για να επιλέξει ο χρήστης του Linux. Αυτές αριθμούν περί τις μερικές εκατοντάδες. 
Αν και κάθε μια τους παρέχει μοναδικά χαρακτηριστικά, παραταύτα διατηρεί την μεταξύ τους συμβατότητα. Έτσι οι χρήστες μπορούν να επιλέξουν τη διανομή 
της αρεσκείας τους ή αυτή που καλύπτει τις ανάγκες τους. 
Ο βαθμό παραμετροποίησης του Linux είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού, ενώ μεγάλο μέρος αυτής μπορεί να λάβει χώρα χωρίς την αλλαγή του πηγαίου κώδικα, μέσω visual 
επιλογών και εργαλείων. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, είναι υπόθεση λεπτών να οριστούν οι αναγκαίες ρυθμίσεις ώστε ένας υπολογιστής βασισμένος σε Linux να λειτουργήσει 
ως σταθμός εργασίας, web server, database server ή ακόμη και ως router. Ανάλογες επιλογές είναι διαθέσιμες για την οπτική παρουσία του λειτουργικού. 
Το Linux καθώς και άλλα open source λογισμικά κάνουν χρήση των Open format τύπων αρχείων. Τέτοια είναι formats για επεξεργασία κειμένου, λογιστικών φύλων και 
άλλα λοιπά είδη αρχείων. Το παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικό εξαλείφει την απαίτηση για πιστή χρήση εμπορικών standards το οποίο έχει αποτέλεσμα τη δυσκολία ή 
την οικονομική επίπτωση κατά την αλλαγή των προγραμμάτων. 
Το Linux είναι εν γένη γρηγορότερο συγκριτικά με κάθε άλλο λειτουργικό σύστημα στο ίδιο σύστημα. 
Το Linux διατηρεί ένα μεγάλο βαθμό συμβατότητας με άλλα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Για παράδειγμα μπορεί να διαβάσει, αντιγράψει, διαγράψει και γενικά 
διαχειριστεί δεδομένα από τα Windows, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως Windows server και να εξυπηρετήσει άλλα windows συστήματα κ.α 
Χρήστες του Linux δεν έχουν ποτέ καταδικαστεί για παραβίαση νόμων ή λοιπών θεσμών αναφορικά με τη χρήση λογισμικού, παρέχοντας έτσι «ηθικά standards" στου χρήστες του. 
Η χρήση του Linux μειώνει την ανάγκη για αναβάθμιση ή αλλαγή hardware κατά την αναβάθμισή του. 
Το Linux μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί και να λειτουργήσει σε ένα πλήθος συστημάτων, χωρίς π.χ να είναι περιορισμένος σε Intel πλατφόρμες. 
Μπορεί έτσι να βρει εφαρμογή από robots μέχρι και σε κινητά τηλέφωνα. 
Το Linux αποτελεί κορυφαία επιλογή για ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα για πολλούς λόγους. 
Ένας εκ των λόγων είναι το γεγονός ότι είναι ένα ?ανοιχτό? λογισμικό παρέχοντας έτσι ευχέρεια στους μαθητές
να μελετήσουν τη χρήση των υπολογιστών διεξοδικά. 
Αναφορικά με κυβερνητικά ιδρύματα και οργανισμούς, το Linux διαθέτει δωρεάν λογισμικό που παρέχει διαφάνεια δεδομένων, 
αφού αποθηκεύει τα δεδομένα σε formats συμβατά με τα βιομηχανικά standards. 
Με τη χρήση του Linux και των παρελκόμενων open source εφαρμογών μειώνεται στο ελάχιστο ο κίνδυνος από την ύπαρξη backdoors, 
μια και όλος ο κώδικας είναι διαθέσιμος συνεχώς για έλεγχο. Ένα backdoor είναι μια κρυφή μέθοδος απόκτησης ελέγχου ενός συστήματος. 
Η χρήση του Linux συμβάλει στον ανταγωνισμό και στην υγειή ανάπτυξη της βιομηχανίας λογισμικού, βοηθώντας έτσι στην εξάλειψη μονοπωλίων και λοιπών «ανήθικων» τακτικών. 
To open source λογισμικό όχι μόνο ξεπερνά σε μερικές περιπτώσεις τους επί πληρωμή αντιπάλους τους, αλλά και ο ρυθμός ανάπτυξης του είναι μεγαλύτερος και γοργότερος. 
Συνεχώς μάλιστα όλο και περισσότεροι οργανισμοί ή χρήστες συμβάλουν στην ανάπτυξη τέτοιου λογισμικού. 
Οι χρήστες μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στην ανάπτυξη του Linux και δη στην ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας και του λογισμικού εν συνόλω, αφού ο πηγαίος κώδικας είναι δωρεάν 
διαθέσιμος για βελτίωση, μελέτη και αναδιανομή. 
Οι παραπάνω ομολογουμένως πειστικοί λόγοι αποτελούν αν όχι αφορμές και αιτίες για μεταστροφή στο λογισμικό με τον πιγκουΐνο, σίγουρα ερεθίσματα για σκέψεις σχετικές με την μονοπωλιακή τάση των Windows 

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΥΠΤΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ..

ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ 
Νίκος

----------


## jstiva

Με καλύπτουν και συμφωνώ, άλλωστε στο ξαναείπα δεν είναι το Linux το θέμα μου, έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα, έχει όμως και σοβαρά μεονεκτήματα και πολλές φορές τα πράγματα δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι.
Προσωπικά σε επαγγελματική δουλειά το αποφεύγω. Δεν είμαι οπαδός του. μπορούμε όμως να το συζητήσουμε αλλού.... Εγώ δεν σου είπα αυτό όμως...

Ολο αυτό το ψάξιμο για υποστήριξη στο ιντερνετ, τα δωρεάν προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν κλπ κλπ ποιός θα τα βρει και ποιός θα τα κάνει? Το πιτσιρίκι που πολλές φορές μερικά δεν ξέρουν ούτε να πιάσουν το ποντίκι? Γνωρίζουν μήπως τόσο καλά Αγγλικά για να ανατρέχουν σε βιβλιογραφία και σελίδες στο Ιντερνετ? Αλλα ξέχασα το linux είναι ένα πλήρως εξελληνισμένο σύστημα, με τεράστια βιβλιογραφία και υποστήριξη στα ελληνικά ε? Μην τρελλαθούμε τελείως... 
Έχεις συναίσθηση που απευθύνεσε? Δεν έχουν τα παιδιά ούτε η πλειοψηφία των γονιών την δική σου σχέση με τους υπολογιστές... Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πω.... Είναι σαν να προσπαθήσεις να μάθεις κάποιον να οδηγεί αυτοκίνητο και τον βάζεις να μπει σε φόρμουλα 1...Θα φάει το κεφάλι του... Πόσο πιο απλά να στο πω δεν ξέρω...

 ::  Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα - αν είσαι δάσκαλος - και να γίνεις μηχανογράφος (και εκεί πάλι στην "πιάτσα" τα πράγματα έχουν άλλη οπτική)  ::  

Μια πιθανή εξήγηση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ στο γιατί στρέφεσαι στο LINUX είναι γιατί πιθανώς τα μηχανάκια είναι παλιά. Επειδή το έργο το έχω ζήσει θα σου έλεγα γιατί δεν κάνετε μια επιστολή με τον διευθυντή στην microsoft να σας επιτρέψει να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια παλιότερη version windows για αυτά? Πιστεύω θα το κάνουν - δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα εξάλλου... Φτιάξε ένα server σε linux, ένα ρουτερ, ένα firewall αξιοποίησε τα κάπως αλλιώς... Απευθύνσου στο σύλλογο γονέων να σου αγοράσουν μερικά καινούρια ή να σου αναβαθμίσουν μερικά... Ζητήστε χορηγίες, κάντε εκδηλώσεις να μαζέψεται χρήματα για αγορά μερικών καινούριων PC... Κάποτε που ήμουν καθηγητής στο Πέραμα έκαν μεγάλο αγώνα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση... Ξέρεις πόσα μηχανάκια αναβάθμισα μόνος μου με πενιχρούς πόρους... Μην μπλέξεις όμως τα μικρά παιδάκια με το linux... Δεν σου κάνει για την διδασκαλία που θες...

----------


## dti

Τα "μηχανάκια" αυτά έτρεχαν Windows for Workgroups 3.11...  ::  
Καλύτερα να μην μάθουν τίποτε τα παιδιά παρά να μάθουν ένα λειτουργικό που δεν θα ξανασυναντήσουν ποτέ...

Υπάρχουν κάποιες διανομές linux πολύ μα πολύ φιλικές σε μαθητές και συνεχώς βελτιώνονται...
Μάλιστα, το περιβάλλον τους είναι τόσο φιλικό που είναι σαφώς πιο ελκυστικό σε μαθητές ειδικά μικρών τάξεων.
http://www.edubuntu.com/Screenshots
Σε καμία περίπτωση τα παιδιά δεν θα μάθουν κάτι περισσότερο από τα windows. Μάλιστα, πιστεύω οτι τα windows είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα σε σχέση με τα εξαιρετικά εκπαιδευτικά πακέτα ελεύθερου λογισμικού που ενσωματώνει το edubuntu (πιθανότατα και άλλες φιλικές για τους μαθητές διανομές). 

Καλό είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση, εφόσον το Υπουργείο Παιδείας έχει επίσημο πρόγραμμα, να φροντίσει να εξοπλίσει τα σχολεία με σύγχρονους υπολογιστές οι οποίοι να διαθέτουν εγκατεστημένα και τα windows και κάποια φιλική διανομή linux. Για να μη πω να υπάρχει οπωσδήποτε κι ένας MAC στην τάξη...
Και ας αφήσει τους μαθητές να επιλέξουν αυτό που τους ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

----------


## nikpanGR

To Θέμα μου είναι εάν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει τα 2500 Pc του ΟΔΔΥ τα οποία θα καταλήξουν στην χωματερή με τρομακτικό αποτέλεσμα για το περιβάλλον.Αφού μπορούμε να τα εκμεταλευτούμε γιατί να μην το κάνουμε....Με το Linux τις διανομές για τα σχολεία,τις οπόιες χρησιμοποιούν σε όλη την Ευρώπη,για εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς,γλυτώνουμε και το περιβάλλον απο 2500 σκουπίδια πού δεν θα ανακυκλωθούν σωστά.ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.......ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ?ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ Ο ΟΣΚ να την κάνουμε εμείς.Σκοπός είναι να γίνει συντονισμένα και όχι από έναν,να λειτουργήσουμε για μιά φορά σαν σύλλογος και να δικαιολογήσουμε την ύπαρξη μας,και όχι μόνο για την πάρτη μας.Για να σας δω.......
Νίκος

----------


## nikpanGR

> Με καλύπτουν και συμφωνώ, άλλωστε στο ξαναείπα δεν είναι το Linux το θέμα μου, έχει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα, έχει όμως και σοβαρά μεονεκτήματα και πολλές φορές τα πράγματα δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι.
> Προσωπικά σε επαγγελματική δουλειά το αποφεύγω. Δεν είμαι οπαδός του. μπορούμε όμως να το συζητήσουμε αλλού.... Εγώ δεν σου είπα αυτό όμως...
> 
> Ολο αυτό το ψάξιμο για υποστήριξη στο ιντερνετ, τα δωρεάν προγράμματα που κυκλοφορούν κλπ κλπ ποιός θα τα βρει και ποιός θα τα κάνει? Το πιτσιρίκι που πολλές φορές μερικά δεν ξέρουν ούτε να πιάσουν το ποντίκι? Γνωρίζουν μήπως τόσο καλά Αγγλικά για να ανατρέχουν σε βιβλιογραφία και σελίδες στο Ιντερνετ? Αλλα ξέχασα το linux είναι ένα πλήρως εξελληνισμένο σύστημα, με τεράστια βιβλιογραφία και υποστήριξη στα ελληνικά ε? Μην τρελλαθούμε τελείως... 
> Έχεις συναίσθηση που απευθύνεσε? Δεν έχουν τα παιδιά ούτε η πλειοψηφία των γονιών την δική σου σχέση με τους υπολογιστές... Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πω.... Είναι σαν να προσπαθήσεις να μάθεις κάποιον να οδηγεί αυτοκίνητο και τον βάζεις να μπει σε φόρμουλα 1...Θα φάει το κεφάλι του... Πόσο πιο απλά να στο πω δεν ξέρω...
> 
>  Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα - αν είσαι δάσκαλος - και να γίνεις μηχανογράφος (και εκεί πάλι στην "πιάτσα" τα πράγματα έχουν άλλη οπτική)  
> 
> Μια πιθανή εξήγηση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ στο γιατί στρέφεσαι στο LINUX είναι γιατί πιθανώς τα μηχανάκια είναι παλιά. Επειδή το έργο το έχω ζήσει θα σου έλεγα γιατί δεν κάνετε μια επιστολή με τον διευθυντή στην microsoft να σας επιτρέψει να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια παλιότερη version windows για αυτά? Πιστεύω θα το κάνουν - δεν έχουν να χάσουν τίποτα εξάλλου... Φτιάξε ένα server σε linux, ένα ρουτερ, ένα firewall αξιοποίησε τα κάπως αλλιώς... Απευθύνσου στο σύλλογο γονέων να σου αγοράσουν μερικά καινούρια ή να σου αναβαθμίσουν μερικά... Ζητήστε χορηγίες, κάντε εκδηλώσεις να μαζέψεται χρήματα για αγορά μερικών καινούριων PC... Κάποτε που ήμουν καθηγητής στο Πέραμα έκαν μεγάλο αγώνα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση... Ξέρεις πόσα μηχανάκια αναβάθμισα μόνος μου με πενιχρούς πόρους... Μην μπλέξεις όμως τα μικρά παιδάκια με το linux... Δεν σου κάνει για την διδασκαλία που θες...


Το επάγγελμα το λέω γιά το εκπαιδευτικός...πού σημαίνει εκ-παιδεύω και δεν λειτουργώ βάση της πεπατημένης αλλά δοκιμάζω και το νέο το διαφορετικό-το δωρεάν-.

----------


## dti

> Σκοπός είναι να γίνει συντονισμένα και όχι από έναν,να λειτουργήσουμε για μιά φορά σαν σύλλογος και να δικαιολογήσουμε την ύπαρξη μας,και όχι μόνο για την πάρτη μας.Για να σας δω.......
> Νίκος


Νίκο, σίγουρα ο Σύλλογος του hellug.gr μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει περισσότερο σ΄αυτό το θέμα. Όχι οτι δεν θα υπάρξει βοήθεια από τη δική μας κοινότητα, αλλά εκείνοι είναι οι πιο άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι με το θέμα.
Αρκετοί από το hellug πάντως είναι μέλη του δικτύου ή / και του Συλλόγου του awmn. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να στείλεις μια επιστολή και στο ds <παπάκι> awmn.net

----------


## koki

Skolelinux + Edubuntu, κατ'αρχήν.

Επίσης όντως απευθύνσου στο hellug, μεταξύ άλλων ο πρόεδρος είναι ένα άτομο που ήρθε σε επαφή με το linux εντατικά (με το hellug, τουλάχιστον), λόγω του γεγονότος ότι ήταν καθηγητής, και είχε αντίστοιχους προβληματισμούς με εσένα!

----------


## gadgetakias

Στην λογική να αξιοποιηθούν κάπως τα PC nikpanGR είμαι μαζί σου.

Σε στείρα λογική εκπάιδευσης εάν το ερώτημα έμπαινε σε περίπτωση δημιουργίας ενός νέου εργαστηρίου πληροφορικής για παράδειγμα - οπότε και νέοι υπολογιστές-, σε Δημοτικό (πολύ σημαντικό το ηλικακό group) τότε jstiva+++++++

----------


## nikpanGR

έστειλα μαιηλ στο hellug με λινκ αυτο το post

----------


## jstiva

> Τα "μηχανάκια" αυτά έτρεχαν Windows for Workgroups 3.11...  
> Καλύτερα να μην μάθουν τίποτε τα παιδιά παρά να μάθουν ένα λειτουργικό που δεν θα ξανασυναντήσουν ποτέ...


Ούτε συζήτηση... για τα 3.11...συμφωνώ απόλυτα Δαμιανέ.


Τώρα για τα εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα που λες Δαμιανέ, αν μιλάμε για να βάλουμε στα παιδιά ένα πρόγραμμα που θα είναι εκπαιδευτικό για την φυσική π.χ. τότε δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται θέμα το τί λειτουργικό υπάρχει από κάτω. Εγώ άλλο πράγμα είχα στο μυαλό μου και άλλο κατάλαβα ότι εννοει ο Νίκος. Εγώ μιλώ για μάθημα πληροφορικής βασισμένο σε Linux και όχι εκπαιδευτικό software που μπορεί να είναι βασισμένο οπουδήποτε....

Νίκο αν νομίζεις ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι - παρόλες τις διαφωνίες μας - ευχαρίστως να το κάνω στον ελάχιστο ελεύθερο χρόνο που έχω... Οτι μπορώ όμως στην διάθεση σου... (Να στήσουμε κανένα μηχάνημα...καμμιά κεραία...)

----------


## nikpanGR

Με την συζήτηση και μέσα από τις διαφωνίες βγαίνει το εποικοδομητικό,μην ξεχνάς ότι τα σπουδαία πράγματα γίνονται με την βοήθεια πολλών και τον γρήγορο συντονισμό τους με λίγα λόγια και σταράτα χωρίς πολλές αναλύσεις και θεωρητικούρες.Προχωράμε και βλέπουμε,εγώ βρίσκω χρόνο γιά κάτι τόσο εποικοδομητικό,όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται,και ακυρώνω άλλα πράγματα πού τα θεωρώ δευτερεύουσας σημασίας.
Περιμένω καί άλλους εθελοντές να κανονίσουμε σύντομα μία συνάντηση γιά τις λεπτομέρειες και να ξεκινήσουμε...Αντε ντε......

----------


## nikpanGR

Ελα την τετάρτη στην Μαρίνα Ζέας στον Floka πού έχουμε την συνάντηση οι Πειραιώτες awmnιτες κατά τις 20.00(Θα είμαστε εκεί μέχρι τις 1200 τουλάχιστον) να τα πούμε από κοντά....

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## papashark

> Τα Θρησκευτικά (sic) που είναι "ενταγμένα" στο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα δηλαδή είναι πιο χρήσιμα από το Linux;


Σιγουρότατα....

Το δημοτικό σχολείο έχει σκοπό να φτιάξει βάσεις και να πλάσει χαρακτήρες, και τα θρησκευτικά είναι βασικό εργαλείο γι' αυτό (και το λέω παρότι δηλώνω άθρησκος).


Πιστεύω δε ότι έχετε μπερδέψει ένα πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα ειδικά για το δημοτικό.

Τα παιδιά του δημοτικού, πρέπει να μάθουν την *χρήση* Η/Υ, κάτι το οποίο θα το κάνουν σε win3.11, win95, win98, mac, linux, debian, ubundu, xubundu, xanaxunbundu κλπ.

Δεν θα μάθουν πως θα κάνουν compile, πως θα γράψουν κώδικα, πως θα σηκώσουν υπηρεσίες. Αυτά στο γυμνάσιο, λύκειο.

Θα πρέπει να μάθουν να ανοίγουν αρχεία, να γράφουν και να διαμορφώνουν κείμενο, να εκτυπώνουν, να εγκαθιστούν ένα παιχνίδι (και έτσι θα μάθουν να εγκαθιστούν ένα πρόγραμμα), να μετακινούν/αντιγράφουν τα αρχεία τους, να μπουν στο ίντερνετ, να στήλουν email, να, να, *να χειρίζονται το PC*. 

Τον χειρισμό τον μαθαίνεις και σε windows, σε mac αλλά και σε linux distributions......

----------


## koki

Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου Πάνο, η εξοικείωση με τον υπολογιστή, δεν έχει τόσο να κάνει με το distro. 
Όπως ακριβώς μάθαμε τι εστί υπολογιστής ζωγραφίζοντας στο Paint (χεχε) και παίζοντας πασιέντζα, ακόμα και μιλώντας στο msn/irc.
Μη μου πείτε τώρα ότι αυτά στα M$ είναι πιο κοντινά στην υψηλού επιπέδου χρήση Η/Υ, από τα GnomePaint και KDESolitaire  :: 

Ή ό,τι ένα παιδάκι θα μπερδευτεί εάν σπίτι πατάει το Start κάτω αριστερά, και στο σχολείο το Εφαρμογές πάνω δεξιά!

Μην τα υποτιμάτε καθόλου, τα παιδιά, λύνουν και δένουν. Μη συγκρίνετε το κορεσμένο μυαλό μας με το δικό τους. Ο σουπερ-αντμίν Ευριπίδης μπορεί να κρατάει την σημαία, καθότι μας βάζει τα γυαλιά χωρίς δισταγμό! Δε μασάει, έχει βάλει Linux, Windows, το ένα το άλλο (άμα του αφήσεις και solaris δε θα μασήσει, βάζω στοίχημα). Άμα πάρεις το κολλάι, δε σε σταματάει τίποτα!!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## jstiva

Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λέει ο Πάνος. Εγω το πάω λίγο παραπέρα το θέμα...

Ολοι εμείς δεν είμαστε αυτό που είναι ο μέσος μαθητής. Είμαστε είτε επαγγελματίες είτε φοιτητές είτε χομπίστες, κατηγορίες ανθρώπων που έχουν για διάφορους λόγους ιδιαίτερη σχέση και εξοικείωση με τους υπολογιστές. Οι περισσότεροι δεν λογίζονται ούτε καν μέσου επιπέδου χρήστες αφού οι γνώσεις τους είναι πολύ πιο υψηλού επιπέδου...

Ας πάρουμε ένα τυπικό παράδειγμα σχολείου με 4 τμήματα ανα τάξη, 120 παιδιά περίπου. Από αυτά θα βρεθούν τα 20 θέλετε τα 30 (και πολλά λέω) που θα ενδιαφερθούν για τους υπολογιστές? Οι υπόλοιποι 90-100 όταν πάνε στο σπίτι τους και δουν στον υπολογιστή που τους αγόρασε ο αδαής γονιός τους, και δουν τα windows σε classic mode και όχι σε ΧΡ mode θα μείνουν εκεί, θα κλείσουν τον υπολογιστή, και θα πάνε να ανοίξουν το playstation... Καταλάβατε? 

Τα παιδιά είναι πολύ ευπροσάρμοστα, πολύ περισσότερο από τους μεγάλους... Είναι πραγματικά απίστευτο το τι μπορούν να καταφέρουν ΕΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ... Εχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να μάθω ποδόσφαιρο στο γιό μου ώστε να είναι περισσότερο κοινονικοποιημένος με τα άλλα παιδιά στο σχολείο, ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ!

ΝΑ φέρω επίσης και ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα χαρακτηριστικό, χωρίς καμμιά διάθεση "ρατσισμού"... Το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνουν τα κοριτσάκια είναι πολύ μικρότερο από τα ενδιαφέρον που δείχνουν τα αγοράκια για τους υπολογιστές. Οχι ότι το λέω εγώ ή ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις αλλά η πραγματικότητα αυτή δεν είναι? Στα σχετικά ΑΕΙ η αναλογία ανδρών γυναικών πια είναι? Εδω μέσα εκτός ΚΟκι υπάρχει όλλη γυναικεία παρουσία?
Τα πράγματα λοιπόν είναι απλά - ο στόχος είναι να κερδίσουμε το ενδιαφέρον όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερων παιδιών - κάνοντας τους τα πράγματα όσο πιο ΑΠΛΑ γίνεται και όσο το δυνατό πιο κοντά σε αυτό που θα συναντήσουν έξω από το περιβάλλον του σχολείου.
Και με το LInux μπορείς να διδάξεις υπολογιστές, το θέμα είναι όμως ότι κατά 99% που θα βρεθεί εκτός από το περιβάλλον του σχολείου μπροστά στην οθόνη ενός υπολογιστή θα συναντήσει WINDOWS. Από εκεί πρέπει να ξεκινήσει κάποιος και σε ανώτερες βαθμίδες εκπαίδευσης τα πράγματα είναι αλλιώς. Αν μιλάγαμε για ΑΕΙ πληροφορικής θα θεωρούσα επιβεβλημένο το linux και άλλα λειτουργικά.

Aκόμα και εσείς εδώ που δεν είστε ο μέσος Έλληνας, αλλά εξιδικευμένοι χρήστες Η/Υ αναρωτηθήκατε ποτέ πόσο χρόνο από αυτόν που ασχολείστε με υπολογιστές τον περνάτε συντροφιά με τα windows? Πόσοι είναι αυτοί δηλαδή που δουλεύουν αποκλειστικά με Linux? 

Αρκετά είπαμε, όμως... Την Τετάρτη έχω συνάντηση γονέων στο σχολείο του γιού μου. Αν προλάβω θα κάνω μια βόλτα από ΖΕΑ

----------


## vmanolis

Δυστυχώς είμαι και εγώ της γνώμης ότι την στιγμή που μαθαίνουν ακόμη τα βασικά, αν έχουν στο σχολείο το "Εφαρμογές" και στο σπίτι το "έναρξη" (ή αντίστροφα) δεν θα τους καλοφαίνεται. Κακά τα ψέματα.  ::  
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να κάνουν ας πούμε 20 διδακτικές ώρες Windows και άλλες τόσες Linux.  ::  
Έστι θα "πιάσουν" άλλο λειτουργικό, αφού πήραν μια ιδέα από το άλλο. Και τα δύο μαζί θα τα μπουρδουκλώσουν.  ::  
Οπότε αποκλείεται να πάρουν από καλό μάτι το μάθημα της πληροφορικής.  ::

----------


## papashark

To ζήτημα δεν είναι να μάθουν ούτε windows, ούτε linux

Το ζήτημα είναι να μάθουν ότι για να ανοίξεις ένα πρόγραμμα πρέπει να πας στο start ή στα προγράμματα, ή στην επιφάνεια εργασίας όπου θα έχεις ένα shortcut, τι είναι τα shortcut, ακομα και να το ανοίξεις από το run.

Ετσι αύριο θα μπορούν να ανοίξουν ένα πρόγραμμα, και απο windows, mac, ubundu, door, garden ή όπως αλλιώς θα το λένε.

Το ζήτημα είναι να μην μάθουν να έχουν χαρτάκι που λέει "πάμε τον κέρσορα στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία που λέει "start" και πατάμε το αριστερό κουμπάκι του Mouse"........

----------


## vmanolis

> ..."πάμε τον κέρσορα στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία που λέει "start" και πατάμε το αριστερό κουμπάκι του Mouse"........


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής :

1) Αν δεν τρέξουν κάποια linux διανομή υπάρχει περίπτωση να εγκατασταθεί κάποιο άλλο σύγχρονο λειτουργικό (windows 2000 - XP);

2) Μπορούν να αγοραστούν νέοι υπολογιστές ώστε να καλύψουν το σύνολο των μαθητών ανά τμήμα ;

3) Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα σπουδών, με αναφορά σε συγκεκριμένο λειτουργικό σύστημα ;

4) Αν υπάρχει κονδύλι, θα μπορούσε να διατεθεί σε πρόσθετο υλικό (βιβλία, προγράμματα, σημειώσεις-αναλώσιμα) αντί για την αγορά λειτουργικού, ώστε να μην επιβαρύνονται οι γονείς ;

5) Το λειτουργικό όπως και οι εφαρμογές, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο, θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το έχουν και στο σπίτι για εξάσκηση ;

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, τις ερωτήσεις τις έκανα σκεπτόμενος ως πατέρας δύο παιδιών. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι που έχουν τόσες κι άλλες τόσες ερωτήσεις.
Βέβαια το topic ξεκίνησε για άλλο λόγο αλλά ο προβληματισμός μου παραμένει.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jonromero

Καταρχάς, η κίνηση που κάνεις είναι απίστευτη!Και όχι γιατί θα βάλεις Linux αλλά γιατί προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις κάτι (επιτέλους!).

Και τι δεν θα έδινα να είχα σαν βάσεις Unix (Linux) αντι για το παίξε-μια-πασιέτζα-μπορείς λειτουργικό από το δημοτικό!
Πιστεύω ότι πραγματικά θα διδάξει αρκετά πράγματα στα παιδάκια για τους υπολογιστές. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν τελικά συνηθίσουν το Linux (που είναι πολύυυυ απλό για κάποιον που δεν έχει "κολλήσει" με Windows πρακτικές) μετά θα οδηγούνται στην παράνοια με το χάος των Παραθύρων  :: 

Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια όσο δεν πάει!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## jstiva

> Στην καλύτερη θα κάνουν και dual-boot στο σπίτι...


Έλα μωρέ μόνο αυτό? Εγώ λέω να βάλουν και καμμιά DSL, να φτιάξουν και κανένα VPN, κανένα WEB server για να ανεβάζουν τις εργασίες που τους βάζει ο δάσκαλος στο σπίτι, και στο τέλος να καταλήξουν να κάνουν μάθημα από το σπίτι χωρίς να πηγαίνουν στο σχολείο! Πως σας φαίνεται η ιδέα μου δεν είναι καταπληκτική?  :: 

Το να τους μοιράσει live CD στο σπίτι θα έλεγα ότι είναι το λιγότερο που μπορεί να κάνει για τα παιδιά, από την στιγμή που τα βάζει να μάθουν μέσω του LINUX

----------


## ALTAiR

Έχω συναντήσειο ξανά αυτό το πρόβλημα στη σχολή που διδάσκω.
Είμαστε από τα λίγα σχολεία στην Αττική που όλοι τους οι Η/Υ έχουνε αγορασμένο το λειτουργικό τους σύστημα. Έχουμε ελεγχθεί και από την Ευρωπαϊκή ένωση γι' αυτό και είμασταν καθόλα νόμιμοι. Άλλωστε δεν πωλούνται παλιές εκδόσεις windows και η διαδικάσια για να τις αγοράσεις σε δημόσιο σχολείο είναι άστα να πάνε, να μην πω τη λέξη. Οπότε η λύση είναι μονόδρομος για Linux.
Τώρα γαι τα παιδάκια που πιθανώς να μην έχουνε ξαναασχοληθεί, καλύτερα να ασχοληθούν με Linux να το μάθουν όσο μπορούνε, τα windows θέλουνε δε θέλουνε θα τα συναντήσουνε μπροστά τους κάποια στιγμή και θα τους φανεί παιχνίδι.


@dti 
Mac σε κάθε αίθουσα.
Είναι ο πόθος μου στη σχολή του ΟΑΕΔ, αλλά δυστυχώς, επειδή έχω κάνει πολλές εκθέσεις για τη σχολή δε μπορείς να ζητήσεις συγκεκριμένες μάρκες!!! Θα μπορούσες ίσως να φωτογραφήσεις αλλά και πάλι κινδυνεύεις. Οπότε, μάλλον δεν υπάρχει λύση εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιιος γνώστης υψηλά ιστάμενος που θέλει να ασχοληθεί. Διδάσκω γραφικές τέχνες και εκεί όπως καταλαβαίνεις όταν είχαμε photoshop στο Mac τα windows ήτανε ακόμη στο DOS... Οπότε χρειαζόπμαστε Mac αλλά δε μπορούμε να το ζητήσουμε.  ::  

@ Nikpan_GR 
Σωστή η σκέψη σου, νόμιμη, καλή εκπαιδευτική κίνηση, προχώρα, αλλά καλύτερα βρες μια παλιά διανομή με γραφικό περιβάλλον, SUSE ίσως, redhat...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> 5) Το λειτουργικό όπως και οι εφαρμογές, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο, θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να το έχουν και στο σπίτι για εξάσκηση ;
> 
> 
> Πανεύκολο... θα τους μοιράσει ο δάσκαλος LiveCD (του Ubuntu είναι τσάμπα). 
> Στην καλύτερη θα κάνουν και dual-boot στο σπίτι...


ΝΑ Η ΛΥΣΗ......

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα έχω συνάντηση στις 18:00 στην έδρα του hellug στην Καλιθέα με τον Σπύρο Μπόλη,έχουν κάνει πολλές κινήσεις πάνω σ αυτόν τον τομέα καί έχουν έτοιμη λύση μεταγλωτισμένη και σαφείς οδηγίες στησίματος των εργαστηρίων.

Θα προτείνω να γίνει έγγραφο σε συνεργασία awmn,hellug,eexi το οποίο θα σταλεί χέρι χέρι στα σχολεία του Πειραιά,έχω μιλήσει με τους περισσότερους Δ/ντες δημοτικών σχολείων στον Πειραιά και είναι θετικότατοι,οχι μόνο για το Linux αλλά και γιά τις κεραίες του δικτύου΄Γιά σκευτήτε το καλύτερα και αφήστε τον αρνητισμό,έτσι ποτέ δεν θα γίνει τίποτα ,ΜΕ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΟΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΟ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ.Στο κάτω κάτω για το καλό των παιδιών μας γίνεται αυτή η κίνηση,δεν έχουμε ίδιο οικονομικό όφελος,αντίθετα θα έλεγα.....*Για συντονιστήτε λοιπόν.....αντε μπράβο...και αφήστε τις θεωρίες ότι δεν έχω χρονο και άλλες παπαριές.....Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ βρίσκεις τον χρόνο και τον παραβρίσκεις....*  ::

----------


## akops76

Το οτι οι Δντες των Δημοτικών είνα θετικοι στο θέμα του awmn με εκπλήσει ιδιαίτερα...
Επειδή τυχαίνει και ένα κομμάτι της δικής μου δουλεία να εμπλέκεται με σχολεία(συγκεκριμμένα το Edunet) , θυμάμαι οτι οταν προσπαθήσαμε να συνδέσουμε κάποια σχολεία με ασύρματα link , υπήρξαν πολλές αντιδράσεις.
Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε δημοτικά όπου λόγω της ιλικίας των παιδιών εκει τόσο οι Δντες αλλα και οι γονεις , είναι πιο προσεκτικοι και ευαίσθητοι γενικότερα.

Πάντος μακάρι να προχωρήσει, αυτό που ξεκινάς...
Εχω στα 100m περίπου απο το σπίτι μου ολοκληρο συγκρότημα με 3 δημοτικά σχολεία και θα ήταν χαρά μου να τους δώσω πρόσβαση στο awmn.

Πάντος καλό θα ήταν, οτιδήποτε έγγραφό σταλεί στα Σχολεία και σχετίζεται με τα δίκτυα , να κοινοποιείται και στο Edunet (Πανελλήνιο Σχολικό Δικτυο - http://www.sch.gr) , το οποιο έχει την εποπτεία και υποστήριξη των δικτύων των σχολείων.

----------


## nikpanGR

Δεν το ξεκινάω εγώ.Θέλω να ξεκινήσει από όλους εμάς του Πειραιά,σαν ομάδα,να εξαπλωθεί στο awmn Αθήνας και να συνεργαστούμε με το hellug και τους εεχι,εάν το θελήσουν.Η προσπάθεια δεν πρέπει επ ουδενή να είναι ενός αλλά πολλών.Μόνο ετσι θα πετύχει *ΟΡΓΑΝΩΜΕΝΑ*.

----------


## jstiva

> Σήμερα έχω συνάντηση στις 18:00 στην έδρα του hellug στην Καλιθέα με τον Σπύρο Μπόλη,έχουν κάνει πολλές κινήσεις πάνω σ αυτόν τον τομέα καί έχουν έτοιμη λύση μεταγλωτισμένη και σαφείς οδηγίες στησίματος των εργαστηρίων.
> 
> Θα προτείνω να γίνει έγγραφο σε συνεργασία awmn,hellug,eexi το οποίο θα σταλεί χέρι χέρι στα σχολεία του Πειραιά,έχω μιλήσει με τους περισσότερους Δ/ντες δημοτικών σχολείων στον Πειραιά και είναι θετικότατοι,οχι μόνο για το Linux αλλά και γιά τις κεραίες του δικτύου΄Γιά σκευτήτε το καλύτερα και αφήστε τον αρνητισμό,έτσι ποτέ δεν θα γίνει τίποτα ,ΜΕ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ,ΟΙ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΡΓΟ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΩΡΙΑ.Στο κάτω κάτω για το καλό των παιδιών μας γίνεται αυτή η κίνηση,δεν έχουμε ίδιο οικονομικό όφελος,αντίθετα θα έλεγα.....*Για συντονιστήτε λοιπόν.....αντε μπράβο...και αφήστε τις θεωρίες ότι δεν έχω χρονο και άλλες παπαριές.....Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ βρίσκεις τον χρόνο και τον παραβρίσκεις....*



M' αρέσεις που έχεις όρεξη... Δεν λέω τίποτα παραπάνω για να μην θεωρηθώ ότι σε ειρωνεύομαι, αλλά όλα αυτά που μας λες δεν είναι πρωτότυπα αλλά τελικά σχεδόν πάντα σκόνταφταν στην γραφειοκρατία και στην στενομυαλιά μερικών... Ο Akops76 απ' έξω απ' έξω σου λέει μερικά πραγματάκια. Εγώ σαν ο "κακός" της παρέας να στα υπογραμμίσω:

1) Αντιδράσεις γονιών στην τοποθέτηση κεραιών για πρόσβαση στο AWMN(και με το δίκιο τους ίσως γιατί οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν...)

2) Κονδύλια για κεραίες και εξοπλισμούς?

3)...υπεύθυνο δικτύων σχολείων edunet...θα δεχτεί να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα σχολικά δίκτυα από το ΑWMN και αντίστροφα? Δεν θα επικαλεστούν λόγους ασφαλείας και άλλες Π@π@ριές?

Εγώ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να βγει κάτι καλό από την προσπάθεια σου. Νομίζω επίσης πως είμαι ο πρώτος που προσφερε την βοήθεια του, αν και έχω ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ 
ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΕΣ σε σημείο που εαν επρόκειτο για τα δικά μου παιδιά θα αντιδρούσα.
Ωστόσο εαν κάπου μπορούμε να στήσουμε ΜΙΑ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ Η ΕΝΑ SERVER ευχαρίστως να δώσω ένα χεράκι . Και όσο για τα περι έλλειψης χρόνου και άλλες π@π@ριές όπως χαρακτηριστικά είπες, τουλάχιστον όσο αφορά εμένα δεν ισχύουν. Πηγαίνω κάθε μέρα στις 5 σπίτι έχω 2 παιδιά που πρέπει να διαβάσουν, τους πηγαίνω καθημερινά σε προπόνηση και τους 2, φροντίζω να φάνε, να πλυθούν, να κοιμηθούν, ασχολούμε με το σύλλογο γονέων και κηδεμόνων και κάπου εκεί πρέπει να ξεκουραστώ και εγώ λίγο το Σαβατοκύριακο (που και αυτό δεν είναι άδειο από δρστηριότητες και υποχρεώσεις - ευτυχώς εκεί είναι και η γυναίκα μου).
Οσο επίσης και για αυτό που είπες ότι όταν θέλει να βρει κάποιος χρόνο βρίσκει αν θέλει κάτι πολύ, εγώ πράγματι βρίσκω σ' αυτό που θεωρώ σωστό (γι' αυτό και υπήρξα πολυ σαφής στο που μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω)

----------


## dti

> Το οτι οι Δντες των Δημοτικών είνα θετικοι στο θέμα του awmn με εκπλήσει ιδιαίτερα...
> Επειδή τυχαίνει και ένα κομμάτι της δικής μου δουλεία να εμπλέκεται με σχολεία(συγκεκριμμένα το Edunet) , θυμάμαι οτι οταν προσπαθήσαμε να συνδέσουμε κάποια σχολεία με ασύρματα link , υπήρξαν πολλές αντιδράσεις.
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε δημοτικά όπου λόγω της ιλικίας των παιδιών εκει τόσο οι Δντες αλλα και οι γονεις , είναι πιο προσεκτικοι και ευαίσθητοι γενικότερα.


Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα υπάρχει από το 2004 σχετική παρουσίαση του υπεύθυνου από τα ΤΕΙ Αθήνας σε σχετικό project του Πανελλήνιου Σχολικού Δικτύου για την ασύρματη διασύνδεση των σχολείων...
Μετά τις σχετικά πρόσφατες αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ για τη νομιμοποίηση των εξωτερικών κεραιών wi-fi δεν τίθεται θέμα...
Σε καμιά περίπτωση μια κεραία σε κατάλληλο σημείο σε σχολείο δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με ότι προβλέπεται π.χ. για τις κεραίες της κινητής και να δημιουργείται οποιαδήποτε ανησυχία...

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Το οτι οι Δντες των Δημοτικών είνα θετικοι στο θέμα του awmn με εκπλήσει ιδιαίτερα...
> Επειδή τυχαίνει και ένα κομμάτι της δικής μου δουλεία να εμπλέκεται με σχολεία(συγκεκριμμένα το Edunet) , θυμάμαι οτι οταν προσπαθήσαμε να συνδέσουμε κάποια σχολεία με ασύρματα link , υπήρξαν πολλές αντιδράσεις.
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε δημοτικά όπου λόγω της ιλικίας των παιδιών εκει τόσο οι Δντες αλλα και οι γονεις , είναι πιο προσεκτικοι και ευαίσθητοι γενικότερα.
> 
> 
> Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα υπάρχει από το 2004 σχετική παρουσίαση του υπεύθυνου από τα ΤΕΙ Αθήνας σε σχετικό project του Πανελλήνιου Σχολικού Δικτύου για την ασύρματη διασύνδεση των σχολείων...
> Μετά τις σχετικά πρόσφατες αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ για τη νομιμοποίηση των εξωτερικών κεραιών wi-fi δεν τίθεται θέμα...
> Σε καμιά περίπτωση μια κεραία σε κατάλληλο σημείο σε σχολείο δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με ότι προβλέπεται π.χ. για τις κεραίες της κινητής και να δημιουργείται οποιαδήποτε ανησυχία...


Το έργο του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας το γνωρίζω αρκετά καλά, μιας και εργάζομαι στην ομάδα του ΤΕΙΑ που ασχολείται με το edunet. Το έργο υλοποιήθηκε κανονικά, απλά υπήρξαν αρκετές αντιδράσεις μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει.

Επισης νομικά το ξέρω οτι πλέον δεν τίθεται θέμα με τις εξωτερικές κεραίες. Αντε να πείσεις όμως το κάθε διευθυντη ή γονέα οτι η κεραία που πας να βάλεις είναι νομιμή και δεν σχετίζεται με την κινητή τηλεφωνια. 

Θυμάμαι μάλιστα περίπτωση σε σχολείο, όπου έγινε μεγάλη φασαρια και μας φώναξαν να κατεβάσουμε τις κεραίες μας , διοτι ενώ στο επίσημο εγγραφό προβλεπόταν μια κεραία, αυτοι εβλεπαν δύο. Και το αστειο της υπόθεσης είναι τη 2η που νόμιζαν για κεραία, ήταν ένα παλιός ξεχασμένος όρθιος σωλήνας στην ταράτσα!!!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Το οτι οι Δντες των Δημοτικών είνα θετικοι στο θέμα του awmn με εκπλήσει ιδιαίτερα...
> Επειδή τυχαίνει και ένα κομμάτι της δικής μου δουλεία να εμπλέκεται με σχολεία(συγκεκριμμένα το Edunet) , θυμάμαι οτι οταν προσπαθήσαμε να συνδέσουμε κάποια σχολεία με ασύρματα link , υπήρξαν πολλές αντιδράσεις.
> Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε δημοτικά όπου λόγω της ιλικίας των παιδιών εκει τόσο οι Δντες αλλα και οι γονεις , είναι πιο προσεκτικοι και ευαίσθητοι γενικότερα.
> 
> 
> Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα υπάρχει από το 2004 σχετική παρουσίαση του υπεύθυνου από τα ΤΕΙ Αθήνας σε σχετικό project του Πανελλήνιου Σχολικού Δικτύου για την ασύρματη διασύνδεση των σχολείων...
> Μετά τις σχετικά πρόσφατες αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ για τη νομιμοποίηση των εξωτερικών κεραιών wi-fi δεν τίθεται θέμα...
> Σε καμιά περίπτωση μια κεραία σε κατάλληλο σημείο σε σχολείο δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με ότι προβλέπεται π.χ. για τις κεραίες της κινητής και να δημιουργείται οποιαδήποτε ανησυχία...


Σ ευχαριστώ για την παροουσίαση του υπευθύνου των ΤΕΙ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ(Το Link).Ελπίζω να βάλουμε όλοι τα δυνατά μας να γίνει πραγματικότητα.Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη...Περιμένω συμμετοχές.....

----------


## ALTAiR

> αν και έχω ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ 
> ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΕΣ σε σημείο που εαν επρόκειτο για τα δικά μου παιδιά θα αντιδρούσα.


Μα γιατί να αντιδρούσες? Σκέψου θετικά. Είναι απλό, αν τα παιδιά σου θελήσουνε να μάθουνε windows όπου και να ρωτήσουνε θα μάθουνε. Εσένα να ρωτήσουνε και να τους δείξεις 2-3 πράγματα θα μάθουνε. Γιατί να μη μάθουνε και κάτι διαφορετικό? Εγώ δε λέω καλύτερο ή χειρότερο. Δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι οι Η/Υ είναι παλιοί και αλλιώς θα μείνουνε σε αχρηστία. Τι θα προτιμούσες, να μάθουνε τα παιδιά σου λίγο linux ή καθόλου από Η/Υ?

Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## dti

> Ελπίζω να βάλουμε όλοι τα δυνατά μας να γίνει πραγματικότητα.Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη...Περιμένω συμμετοχές.....


Είμαι κι εγώ πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω, όσο μου το επιτρέπουν οι υποχρεώσεις μου.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jstiva
> 
>  αν και έχω ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ 
> ΔΙΑΦΩΝΙΕΣ σε σημείο που εαν επρόκειτο για τα δικά μου παιδιά θα αντιδρούσα.
> 
> 
> Μα γιατί να αντιδρούσες? Σκέψου θετικά. Είναι απλό, αν τα παιδιά σου θελήσουνε να μάθουνε windows όπου και να ρωτήσουνε θα μάθουνε. Εσένα να ρωτήσουνε και να τους δείξεις 2-3 πράγματα θα μάθουνε. Γιατί να μη μάθουνε και κάτι διαφορετικό? Εγώ δε λέω καλύτερο ή χειρότερο. Δεδομένου μάλιστα ότι οι Η/Υ είναι παλιοί και αλλιώς θα μείνουνε σε αχρηστία. Τι θα προτιμούσες, να μάθουνε τα παιδιά σου λίγο linux ή καθόλου από Η/Υ?
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα.


Συμφωνώ με την άποψη του ALTAir. Δηλαδή Γιάννη (jstiva) αν θα έδιναν στο παιδί σου το laptop των 100 ευρώ που σίγουρα θα τρέχει κάποια έκδοση ανοικτού λογισμικού και σίγουρα όχι windows τί θα έκανες;  ::

----------


## jstiva

Για μένα προσωπικά αν επρόκειτο για τα παιδιά μου, ανάμεσα στο να κάνουν στο δημοτικό διδασκαλία Linux περιβάλλοντος και στο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, θα προτιμούσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ - ΤΙΠΟΤΑ - ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! 

Το να μην πεταχτούν τα PC δεν σημαίνει ότι σώνει και καλά θα "πλακώσουμε" τα πιτσιρίκια να τους μάθουμε το Linux περιβάλλον. Ας φτιαχτουν εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα (πάνω σε linux) για να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως εποπτικό μέσο σε άλλα μαθήματα... Aς χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν servers, router, firewall σε σχολικά δίκτυα...

Το PC των 100 ευρώ είναι άλλο θέμα Δαμιανέ. Αν ήταν κάτι που γινόταν από το επίσημο κράτος και εντασόταν στο επίσημο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα του σχολείου, φυσικά και δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο..
Αν τώρα η αγορά του PC των 100 ευρώ ήταν προαιρετική,τότε από την στιγμή που στο σπίτι υπάρχουν περισσότερα PC από τηλεοράσεις, μάλλον δεν θα το αγόραζα και δεν θα με ενδιέφερε...

----------


## craven

Δεν πρόκειται για κάτι τόσο κακό για να είμαστε αρνητικοί (και μιλάω σαν μελλοντικός γονέας.. σύντομα φαντάζομαι  :: ).. μην υποτιμάμε τα παιδιά είναι σφουγγάρια και πίστεψε με μπερδεύοντε πολύ λιγότερο απο εμάς όταν λαμβάνουν απανωτές γνώσεις σε αυτή την ηλικία ... άλλωστε ακριβώς επειδή μιλάμε για το δημοτικό και επειδή μιλάμε για ένα όχι βασικό μάθημα.. μην ανησυχείς τόσο αν ένα παιδί δεν θέλει να μάθει ή βαριέται σε αυτή την ηλικία απλά δεν θα μάθει linux... 

Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος πορωμένος δάσκαλος να αρχίσει να τα πλακώνει στα compile και να τα πιέζει αν αυτά δεν θέλουν να μάθουν.. αλλά καλό είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος να τους δείξει πως θα ανοίξουν το pc .. πως θα πατήσουν κουμπάκια με το ποντικάκι ή θα ζωγραφίσουν κτλ σε μια επόμενη τάξη πως θα ανοίξουν ένα κείμενο θα το μορφοποιήσουν κτλ.. και ίσως στο γυμνάσιο γιατί όχι και πως θα κάνουν compile κτλ..

Δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε αρνητικοί.. άλλωστε αν κάποιος τα καταφέρει στο περιβάλλον του linux μέχρι το Γυμνάσιο τα windows θα τον δυσκολέψουν - μπερδέψουν?  ::  

Το ότι υπάρχουν παντού windows δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ούτε ότι είναι καλό ούτε ότι πρέπει να βοηθάμε με το ζόρι να διαιωνίζεται αυτό.. φυσικά και τα παιδάκια σπίτι θα βάλουν windows.. μα άλλωστε να παίζουν παιχνίδια θα θέλουν... η επιτυχία θα είναι να θέλουν κάποια στιγμή να βάλουν ΚΑΙ linux..

----------


## craven

Μια λύση για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι πάντως θα ήταν να είναι επιλογή του γονέα αν θα παρακολουθήσει ή όχι το παιδί ένα τέτοιο μάθημα. Όχι ότι είμαι σύμφωνος απόλυτα με ένα τέτοιο μέτρο άλλα ίσως θα έδινε μια λύση σε αρνητικές αντιδράσεις.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Για μένα προσωπικά αν επρόκειτο για τα παιδιά μου, ανάμεσα στο να κάνουν στο δημοτικό διδασκαλία Linux περιβάλλοντος και στο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, θα προτιμούσα ΤΙΠΟΤΑ - ΤΙΠΟΤΑ - ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! 
> 
> Το να μην πεταχτούν τα PC δεν σημαίνει ότι σώνει και καλά θα "πλακώσουμε" τα πιτσιρίκια να τους μάθουμε το Linux περιβάλλον. Ας φτιαχτουν εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα (πάνω σε linux) για να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως εποπτικό μέσο σε άλλα μαθήματα... Aς χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν servers, router, firewall σε σχολικά δίκτυα...
> 
> Το PC των 100 ευρώ είναι άλλο θέμα Δαμιανέ. Αν ήταν κάτι που γινόταν από το επίσημο κράτος και εντασόταν στο επίσημο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα του σχολείου, φυσικά και δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο..
> Αν τώρα η αγορά του PC των 100 ευρώ ήταν προαιρετική,τότε από την στιγμή που στο σπίτι υπάρχουν περισσότερα PC από τηλεοράσεις, μάλλον δεν θα το αγόραζα και δεν θα με ενδιέφερε...


Μάρτυς μου ο Θεός ότι έμεινα άφωνος με την άποψη σου και ότι σκεφτόμουνα 5 λεπτά αν πρέπει να απαντήσω ή όχι.

----------


## nikpanGR

Μίλησα με τους Hellug πρίν από ένα μήνα,είπαν ότι θα βοηθήσουν να γίνει συντονισμένη προσπάθεια,αλλά λόγω της μετακόμισης τους από όροφο σε όροφο,μάλλον με έχουν ξεχάσει.Τους Ξέρει κανείς καλύτερα να τους το υπενθυμίσουμε να το δούμε πιό σοβαρά????
Περιμένω νέα σας.

----------


## dti

Στείλε ένα pm / email σε κάποιον από τους sbolis, infl00p

----------


## andreas

ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ

http://www.k12ltsp.org/
http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEdu/

----------


## nikpanGR

> Μίλησα με τους Hellug πρίν από ένα μήνα,είπαν ότι θα βοηθήσουν να γίνει συντονισμένη προσπάθεια,αλλά λόγω της μετακόμισης τους από όροφο σε όροφο,μάλλον με έχουν ξεχάσει.Τους Ξέρει κανείς καλύτερα να τους το υπενθυμίσουμε να το δούμε πιό σοβαρά????
> Περιμένω νέα σας.


κανένα νέο από το hellug.Yποσχεθήκανε να βοηθήσουν,αλλά λόγω μετακόμισης τους δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου,έχω στείλει e-mail στον Μπόλη αλλά δεν απαντά.ποιός ξέρει?
Κρίμα είναι καλό Projectaki και είναι ντροπή να μην το κυνηγήσουμε...Καμμία πρόταση?

----------

